

Hacker News Star (iOS App) - tortilla
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hacker-news/id514166419

======
pooriaazimi
Wow! It's really pretty...

I wish you could login/vote/comment on stories, but I'm sure you plan to add
them in future versions. Also, an iPad version would be nice too :)

~~~
thesash
Agreed -- I use the news:yc app, but if you add voting/commenting, this would
totally replace that as my go-to.

------
digitalbanana
I dont have an iphone to try it out, but looks really good!

